# Cocobolo CITES Update



## BurlsorBust (May 6, 2013)

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/Cocobolo-CITES-Update-.html?soid=1102150261179&aid=PWh-rlh594Y

There have been some new revisions made to the status of cocobolo. Brief article from one of the better suppliers of true Mexican cocobolo. A good read. We be interesting to see the effects of this on the market.


----------

